# Jamestown Pheasant hunting



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi all- New to the forum and to north dakota. I live in grand forks, and was wondering how the pheasant hunting is down around the jamestown area, or similar driving distance (2.5 hours) from grand forks. Any info would be appreciated, and no, i am not looking for specific spots, just some general information. I am from MN, so i am not used to gargantuous amounts of birds like some of you are who hunt western north dakota. Also, is it possible to hunt the birds without a dog, with any success?? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Last year you could find pheasants almost anywhere South of I-94. You will probably have to go more South than West with if you want to keep it around a couple hours from GF. Hunting any upland birds is a lot tougher without a dog, especially pheasants...they hold so tight you walk right by them, or they just run around you. The key without a dog is to take it very, very slow. Stop often, and be sure to use a zig-zag walking patern, even walking back over ground you just covered. If they get behind you and you walk back towards them, they will often flush.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Wishin -

Last season we had good luck without a dog in the SE corner. If you have a few people working a small strip of slough, or other manageable area such as a tree row or ditch, you will be able to produce a few roosters, especially at the beginning of the season. After Nov. 1, don't count on a whole lot of success without a dog, as the pheasants get smarter, and flightier.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Woa Nick....dont let BOBM and his red neck pals from the south find out you hunt WITHOUT a dog...they may start ripping you apart.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

So the dog thing is still an issue. To clear the topic, I have shot many many birds without a dog. I have shot many many birds with a dog. Either way, hunting is hunting. A day in the field is better than a day at work anytime, regardless!! LET IT GO.

And NO, I didn't lose that many birds without a dog. Just can't take long shots, and you have to mark them right away.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Agreed. Whether with or without a dog, hunting roosters is simply awesome!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Life is too short to worry about the small stuff.

I hunted without a dog for the first 19 years. We always had success. Put 10 agile youngsters out in a gigantic CRP field, you're gonna see some birds. Top it off with a couple of posters, it doesn't take very long. If you don't have a dog, numbers of people will more than make up for it.

Than I finally got a dog. I can go into a field and flush 3 birds with ease. Just a different method, nothing more.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its not an issue with me and never was, that lurker Bagman keeps ranting about it :lol:. I thought that Nicks advice was right on target. I don't care if you hunt with your housecat! :lol:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bobm said:


> . I don't care if you hunt with your housecat! :lol:


bob.....you don't have a good pointing cat for sale do you. i sure would hate to be catagorized as one of those southern red necks.

hey btw...do you know the difference between a yankee and damned yankee?

pointer


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

yep! :lol:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Bob...do you OWN this board? You arent even FROM this state. I am. How is it that I am a lurker...and YOU arent?? Perhaps Im a "lurker" because I dont have 1000+ posts...LIKE YOU...in which case MOST folks here fit your definition. You really need to get a LIFE bob...AWAY from your computer.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Life is too short for this sh!t. SHUT UP AND HUNT!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just look at the Politics Forum....Bob talks to himself there.....lots of posts.

:splat: :bop: k: :jammin:

Bob's kinda one of us nodakers...at least his heart is in the right place.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If I could just get my brain to catch up :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Lighten up guys...you are both members and neither one is a lurker.You want to hunt with or w/o a dog is up to you.

I will delete any mention of the word lurker.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Pheasant #'s south of Jamestown should be huntable. It won't be anything like out west but they will be out there. Numbers are spotty in the SE, but they are coming around. It is more hunting in the SE and pheasant hunting in the SW. You will do much better with a dog in the SE than without one. There are many places near Dickinson, Hettinger, Mott country where no dog is needed and a limit is a piece of cake. Expect to pay to hunt those places and you might as well stand in line to hunt the plots and public land out west.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I meant pheasant shooting in the SW, not hunting!


----------

